# Current Maxes for Big 3...



## BrotherIron

What's everyone's current PR's for the Big 3 (Squat/Bench/Deadlift) and at what weight?  Also, are the lifts equipped, raw, etc...  

These aren't lifetime PR's but what you've hit recently, within the last 6 months.  

For me at 242lbs (raw w/ wraps):
535 Squat w/ wraps for a single
505 Squat w/ sleeves for a single
245+75lbs chain Bench for a double
495 Conventional Deadlift for a single

Looking to add at least 50lbs to each lift within the next 5 months.  Shouldn't be a problem.  

So... post them up and let's motivate each other to push harder and blast through these goals...


----------



## bvs

Im just a bodybuilder but here goes:

Im 6'1 230lbs. All lifts were belt and straps only

Squat 440lbs
Bench 352lbs
Dead 551lbs


----------



## Robdjents

Ok ill bite

At 201lbs
Bench 275
Squat 355
Dead 405


----------



## Metalhead1

At 255

Squat 561 in briefs and belt
Bench 336 + 106 chains in shirt and belt
Deads 540 + 90 bands in briefs and belt

These will be beaten a few times before August 1st. True numbers will come on that day.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

My best days are a few years behind me.

Squat - 405x8 in sleeves (won't go heavier with the hip. no need)
Bench - 385 on my bday back a few months ago.
Conv Dead - 585. Prob could have pushed it a little more but I really just wanted to pull 6 plates again.

All raw.

I'm not full on powerlifting anymore, but I 'll prob test my bench and deadlift maxes a few times a year. I most likely won't ever squat a heavy single again. I'm hoping to feel good enough to take a single at like RPE 8 at some point this year. That would be about as far as I push it.


----------



## CJ

Around 190 lbs

Squat: 415, no belt, with Oly shoes, really deep. 
Bench: 295 w/nothing
Dead: 435 w/nothing, 455 w/straps


----------



## German89

CJ275 said:


> Around 190 lbs
> 
> Squat: 415, no belt, with Oly shoes, really deep.
> Bench: 295 w/nothing
> Dead: 435 w/nothing, 455 w/straps


Really Deep, eh?  I can't even rep you for that.  I wish I could.

I don't max out.


----------



## Seeker

Current?
bench 0
Squat 0
Deadlift 0


----------



## BrotherIron

DieYoungStrong said:


> My best days are a few years behind me.
> 
> Squat - 405x8 in sleeves (won't go heavier with the hip. no need)
> Bench - 385 on my bday back a few months ago.
> Conv Dead - 585. Prob could have pushed it a little more but I really just wanted to pull 6 plates again.
> 
> All raw.
> 
> I'm not full on powerlifting anymore, but I 'll prob test my bench and deadlift maxes a few times a year. I most likely won't ever squat a heavy single again. I'm hoping to feel good enough to take a single at like RPE 8 at some point this year. That would be about as far as I push it.



I think many of us are chasing that feeling.  I get goosebumps of the thought of loading 6 plates again on squat and pulls.  

I'm sure you'll hit that 8 on squats soon enough.


----------



## BrotherIron

Seeker said:


> Current?
> bench 0
> Squat 0
> Deadlift 0



Nowhere to go but up!


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Bench 275x2
Squat 375
Deadlift 455
Weight 215/219ish


----------



## BrotherIron

I guess I should update mine with what I've done in training at the moment.

535 Squat w/ sleeves
565 Squat w/ wraps
505 DL
275 + 65lbs chain Bench

Excited to see what I do come Dec.


----------



## FlyingPapaya

BrotherIron said:


> I guess I should update mine with what I've done in training at the moment.
> 
> 535 Squat w/ sleeves
> 565 Squat w/ wraps
> 505 DL
> 275 + 65lbs chain Bench
> 
> Excited to see what I do come Dec.



You a strong mfer! I'd love to see where you go and maybe some lifting vids!


----------



## Gibsonator

Unfortunately I didn't get to test my 1rm before my back gave out.
It's roughly around :
465 squat
335 bench
565 deadlift


----------



## brock8282

i dont do the "big 3" closest to it
incline barbell bench 405x8
Barbell Squats 405x6 
Romanian Dealifts 455x6

just added barbell squats back in this week, told myself im not competing until i can squat 495 for 5-8 reps. really need to focus on my mobility as well as squats are awkward as hell for me


----------



## snake

BrotherIron said:


> I guess I should update mine with what I've done in training at the moment.
> 
> 535 Squat w/ sleeves
> 565 Squat w/ wraps
> 505 DL
> 275 + 65lbs chain Bench
> 
> Excited to see what I do come Dec.



Can't bitch about improvement! My last single was 4 years ago in a meet and that will be the last time I ever single.


----------



## BrotherIron

snake said:


> Can't bitch about improvement! My last single was 4 years ago in a meet and that will be the last time I ever single.



True.  I should be good for 595-605 for squats with wraps.  The thing that hurts me at the moment is wrapping myself and then walking it out after.  I'm toast before I begin the squat.


----------



## BrotherIron

FlyingPapaya said:


> You a strong mfer! I'd love to see where you go and maybe some lifting vids!



These are a shell of what I used to put up.  There are vids of my training if you know where to look.


----------



## snake

BrotherIron said:


> True.  I should be good for 595-605 for squats with wraps.  The thing that hurts me at the moment is wrapping myself and then walking it out after.  I'm toast before I begin the squat.



Grabbing the addition plate at 585 was always scary. I called that my Medusa weight. Don't look at it before you go or it will turn you to stone. Seriously, I NEVER looked at the big weight after it was loaded onto the bar. 

I wrap my own knees all the time when I workout. For the most part, I use to prefer to wrap my own at a meet too; I like consistency. Nothing sucks more then timing your wrap at a meet and the guy before you has just been miss racked with his weight or they didn't set your bar height right. 

This is one thing I think most first-timers do not understand about the difference between a meet and singling in the gym. You don't get to pick your favorite psyched up song and you go when they tell you, not when you feel like it. "Bar is loaded" and you better get that squat command in 60 seconds, some feds are real sticklers.


----------



## BrotherIron

snake said:


> Grabbing the addition plate at 585 was always scary. I called that my Medusa weight. Don't look at it before you go or it will turn you to stone. Seriously, I NEVER looked at the big weight after it was loaded onto the bar.
> 
> I wrap my own knees all the time when I workout. For the most part, I use to prefer to wrap my own at a meet too; I like consistency. Nothing sucks more then timing your wrap at a meet and the guy before you has just been miss racked with his weight or they didn't set your bar height right.
> 
> This is one thing I think most first-timers do not understand about the difference between a meet and singling in the gym. You don't get to pick your favorite psyched up song and you go when they tell you, not when you feel like it. "Bar is loaded" and you better get that squat command in 60 seconds, some feds are real sticklers.



I prefer to have someone wrap me.  Now it has to be someone I know and trust.  They can crank those wraps tighter and I can get in the right head space when they're doing that.

Funny you mention the music.  At my old PLing gym, the strongest person in the gym dictated the music selection and one guy in particular would choose Cher to **** with everyone.  The good 'ol days.

The other thing about meets is that air is intense.  You can feel the energy.  At least for me that's always how I felt.  I fed off it and got more and more psyched up.  Some people folded from it but I was always able to more easily focus and get more amped. I miss that environment.


----------



## TeddyBear

Overhead (isn’t a big three but I was happy): 190x3
Bench: 250x2 (3rd I’m pretty sure was a rack pull from spotter)
Squat: 385x3
deadlift: 405x5


----------



## BrotherIron

One more shot to up my numbers a bit but so far this year I've hit:

Back Squat 545x1
Conv. Dead 505x2
Sumo Dead 485x1

Slowly working back up.


----------



## Metalhead1

My best lifts of this year happened in October, and this past week. They're all variations of the main lifts, and in gear. 

Squat w/rev Mini band
693

2-Board bench
507

2" Block Pull
628


----------



## Straight30weight

Squat-0. Not even my own bodyweight 
Dead-575
Bench-385. I think there's still 4 plates in me but I lift alone, usually home alone. Don't need to die. 385 went up just fine. Usually I stop at 315 for reps.


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Squat-0. Not even my own bodyweight
> Dead-575
> Bench-385. I think there's still 4 plates in me but I lift alone, usually home alone. Don't need to die. 385 went up just fine. Usually I stop at 315 for reps.



Didn't you start deadlifting less than 2 years ago?

Thats a big pull man. Impressive.


----------



## Adrenolin

Current weight 280ish

Incline 
315x10

Front squats (high bar, narrow stance) 
405x20

Deficit RDL's & SLDL's (4" box, bar loaded w/ 25's & 5.5lb collars)
406x20

I don't go heavier than that anymore. I'll push for more reps/sets at those weights, but not trying to increase the weight further or hit lower rep ranges <8.


----------



## Jin

Adrenolin said:


> Current weight 280ish
> 
> Incline
> 315x10
> 
> Front squats (high bar, narrow stance)
> 405x20
> 
> Deficit RDL's & SLDL's (4" box, bar loaded w/ 25's & 5.5lb collars)
> 406x20
> 
> I don't go heavier than that anymore. I'll push for more reps/sets at those weights, but not trying to increase the weight further or hit lower rep ranges <8.




WTF?????? I quit.


----------



## CJ

I just ate 21 chicken wings. That's a new PR.


----------



## Adrenolin

CJ275 said:


> I just ate 21 chicken wings. That's a new PR.



I hope they were chicken wings on steroids.. gotta pump those numbers up bro


----------



## BrotherIron

Ended the year with:

Back Squat - 555x1 sleeves + belt
Conv. Deadlift - 495x4 belt

Time to see what I can get back to by the end of this year.


----------



## Jin

BrotherIron said:


> Ended the year with:
> 
> Back Squat - 555x1 sleeves + belt
> Conv. Deadlift - 495x4 belt
> 
> Time to see what I can get back to by the end of this year.



Your thread specifies 3 lifts.......


----------



## TeddyBear

dted23 said:


> Overhead (isn’t a big three but I was happy): 190x3
> Bench: 250x2 (3rd I’m pretty sure was a rack pull from spotter)
> Squat: 385x3
> deadlift: 405x5



T-1 Month until my first powerlifting meeting.
Bench: 240x1 (sad face)
Squat: 390x1 (on a good day, worried about this one)
Deadlift: 465x1 (had I NOT eaten chili before trying, I’m pretty sure I would have got the 475x1. I got 50% of it.)


----------



## BrotherIron

Jin said:


> Your thread specifies 3 lifts.......



Just saw this... My 3rd lift isn't heavy enough to warrant writing.

Currently at 239lbs bodyweight:
Deadlifted 470x3
Squatted 525x1 (sleeves)
Bench 260+60chain

This is why I don't post my bench b/c it's not worth mentioning, lol.


----------



## eazy

@245

Squat    510x1,405x10
Bench   370x1 
Deadlift 600x1,505x5


----------



## TeddyBear

Bench: 250x1
Squat: 425x 1
Deadlift: 500 x 1
All almost two months old, weaker after a cut.


----------



## BrotherIron

Squatted 510x3 today.  Sleeves + belt.


----------



## PZT

haha my big three is so shit


----------



## FlyingPapaya

Don't feel bad so are mine.


----------



## Steeeve

@ 105 kg tested S:495 B:355 D:560

Interested to see where it shakes out after first cycle


----------



## BrotherIron

Before my reset this week, I hit at 240lbs bodyweight and 41yo:

Squat 535x1 w/ sleeves+ belt, walked out
Conv. Dead 475x3 belt (was very easy)
Bench can't bench press my way outta brown paper bag


----------



## Rot-Iron66

55 year old manlet (5' 6" 200 lbs).

Gym number still holding.

(This AM) - Bench - 305 x 3
SQ - Still doing 405 x 3
DL - 495 x 1


----------



## Dnewell2004

39yo 230ish


Before covid
Bench 325
Squat 425
Dead 455

Bench is back up there but can't break 425 dl or 405 squat currently but now that Allstars are over its game fucking on

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT

no fki clue. been months since I hit the big tree in a traditional manner. Every time I do I get hurt hahah


----------



## lifter6973

My old man back can't handle squats and dead lifts anymore (cracked vertbrae and disc issues).  I work around it best I can so I still hit legs.
I don't really max anymore. On anything lowest I go is set of 3.  Based on that Id say my bench is around 370. In my 40s, Weigh in at 250 or 260 depending on when I get on the scale. Some days 5'11, some days apparently 5'10 depending on my back....
Back in the day I did powerlifting competitions and had much better numbers at a significantly lower overall weight too.
Thinking about going down to 100 mg of test a week and dropping about 20 pounds.  I know I'll lose some strength but looking to make it a minimal loss. One thing I can still do easily is drop weight quickly when I get serious, it is just harder as I get older to not see the dip in strength.


----------



## MrBafner

Never been as good as most other people in these lifts, but they are the best I could do over the last 2 years.

Deadliift 220kg
Squat 170kg
Bench 150kg


----------



## Skullcrusher

Bench 50
Squat 50
Dead 50


----------



## supreme666leader

Bench: just use 125dbs for 5 sets of 12 and dont max out just go for 12, id guess i can do around 330 - 350 max

Deadlift (trap bar) always hated dls but started doing trap bar dls as a compromise and it feels alot better but want to practice reg dls soon. Started a month ago after no dls or squat or legs at all for like 10yrs.
Did 405x2 a few days ago but did something to my back slightly and stopped at two, the 4 plates just made me nervous did 385 for 5 the week before. Messed around with a plate loaded dl machine earlier for fun and loaded 5 plates and a 25 so it added up to 500, did one rep know its not a real dl but it was cool and can only help toward goals. 

Squat: just do these for leg gains, dont really care about weight and dont want to get hurt, most ive done is 265 x 5 but thats after dls so id guess i could max at 315 if i had to.

this is at 165lbs, im about to bulk soon so who knows how much ill gain, most i ever weighed was 183 but if i could hit 200 that would be amazing and im gonna do a big bulking cycle thru the winter too so that should all help. I'd like to bench 315 x 12, trap bar dl 500 x 5, squat for 405 would be cool but we will see what happens, not really worried about those.


----------



## Iwanttestdecatren

After a year back in the gym I'm finally up to numbers I'm proud of.

Bench - 315
Squat - 405 x 3
Deadlift - 505 x 2

And 6 of those months I had no clue what I was doing and trained at a Planet Fitness...


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> no fki clue. been months since I hit the big tree in a traditional manner. Every time I do I get hurt hahah



Injure you back?  Your adductor?  What is it that you injure?  It could be a technique issue, imbalance issue, even an improper warm-up issue.

Believe it or not, once I started priming my body for my sessions it had a tremendous impact.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> Injure you back?  Your adductor?  What is it that you injure?  It could be a technique issue, imbalance issue, even an improper warm-up issue.
> 
> Believe it or not, once I started priming my body for my sessions it had a tremendous impact.


I need to rebuild mostly. Wrist and elbows get wrecked back squating and one shoulder and one Pec are constantly give me problems. Conventional deads aren’t that bad.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> I need to rebuild mostly. Wrist and elbows get wrecked back squating and one shoulder and one Pec are constantly give me problems. Conventional deads aren’t that bad.


SSB to the rescue.  Invest and buy your own.  Titan makes one and it's reasonably priced and will help combat some of the issues you're facing.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> SSB to the rescue.  Invest and buy your own.  Titan makes one and it's reasonably priced and will help combat some of the issues you're facing.


Way ahead of you. Been doing SSB for weeks but that’s not big three.


----------



## BrotherIron

PZT said:


> Way ahead of you. Been doing SSB for weeks but that’s not big three.


The Big 3 is Squat, Pull, Bench.  You don't have to perform the lift with a squat bar to be a Big 3.


----------



## PZT

BrotherIron said:


> The Big 3 is Squat, Pull, Bench.  You don't have to perform the lift with a squat bar to be a Big 3.


I hear you and I always keep a variation in my workout but big three is always the big three, especially in regards to this thread lol.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

I haven’t tested my max’s recently but a year ago I finally reached my longtime goal of 400+ pound bench, 500+squat and 600+ pound deadlift within the same time. I had hit each individually before that but for some reason couldn’t get all three to come together at the same time. 

Last July at 273 lbs and 45 years old 
Squat: 525
Bench: 425
Deadlift: 600


----------



## TomJ

28 6'1 215 at time of lifts

Squat: 455 but was a double. 495 probably reasonable

Bench: 315 for 5. Honestly have no idea what a real 1rm would look like

Deadlift: 605 double. I might be able to get 625 for a single, hard to say since follow up reps are easier with deadlift

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve

364 pause bench PR
					

Watch "364 pause bench PR" on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Decent pause bench PR from yesterday morning with 363 @ RPE 8ish


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Steeeve said:


> 364 pause bench PR
> 
> 
> Watch "364 pause bench PR" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent pause bench PR from yesterday morning with 363 @ RPE 8ish


That moved nicely. 

Unsolicited advice: You might be able to get that for a double. The camera angle isn’t great but try to pinch the bench with your shoulder blades and lay back on your traps more. Your ass should just barely be touching the bench.


----------



## Dnewell2004

Steeeve said:


> 364 pause bench PR
> 
> 
> Watch "364 pause bench PR" on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decent pause bench PR from yesterday morning with 363 @ RPE 8ish


Looked easy brotha.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

47 yrs old, PL for about 2 years, not a beast like some.

Gym PRs 
Squat
385 sleeves, 405 wrapped 
Bench 
285
Deadlift 
485 both sumo and conventional 

4 weeks out from my first meet, moving into a 3 week peak on Sunday. 

Current goals for 3rd attempt ranges at meet,  depends on how peaking goes

Squat 
405 -415 raw
Bench
300-315
Deadlift 
500-525

Honestly for me an even 3/4/5 would be perfect and anything above that a bonus


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Btcowboy said:


> 47 yrs old, PL for about 2 years, not a beast like some.
> 
> Gym PRs
> Squat
> 385 sleeves, 405 wrapped
> Bench
> 285
> Deadlift
> 485 both sumo and conventional
> 
> 4 weeks out from my first meet, moving into a 3 week peak on Sunday.
> 
> Current goals for 3rd attempt ranges at meet,  depends on how peaking goes
> 
> Squat
> 405 -415 raw
> Bench
> 300-315
> Deadlift
> 500-525
> 
> Honestly for me an even 3/4/5 would be perfect and anything above that a bonus


You’re too humble. You added almost 100 pounds to your deadlift and over 50 pounds to your bench since switching to the dark side and taking up Powerlifting 2 years ago. Consistent work too. 

What federation is the meet?


----------



## Btcowboy

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You’re too humble. You added almost 100 pounds to your deadlift and over 50 pounds to your bench since switching to the dark side and taking up Powerlifting 2 years ago. Consistent work too.
> 
> What federation is the meet?


Thanks, yeah I am happy with my progress, just not a monster lifter yet.

CPL which is Canadian affiliate USPA


----------



## wsmwannabe

First of all, sounds like there’s some pretty respectable lifters in this thread.

My stats: 73” and 233 lbs

Current lifts as of today? I fucked myself up pretty bad this last weekend so probably something like:

SSB Squat 220
Bench 95
DL 315 (whatever I could do with just one hand and a lifting strap on that hand)

Prior to last weekend (ball park numbers since I don’t train S or B too often:

550
400
650


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Current maxes are

565 squat
385 bench
675 deadlift (sumo) 605 conventional a few years ago.

Walking around weight usually 190-200


----------



## Perrin Aybara

All time PRs

At a meet:
501/407/672 @220lbs raw

Gym lifts at 215-225lbs:
Squat 500lbs in sleeves, 550lbs in wraps
Bench 440lbs TnG
Deadlift 700lbs sumo, 600lbs conventional 






^ vid of 700 pull.


----------



## Dnewell2004

350 fail...getting closer









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

This thread is making me want to quit my cut and slam a gram of Deca with Adrol on the side lol

All my lifts are poverty right now
Even my bench is poverty 
down from 355 to 315 for a single.

I miss lifting heavy shit


----------



## TeddyBear

silentlemon1011 said:


> This thread is making me want to quit my cut and slam a gram of Deca with Adrol on the side lol
> 
> All my lifts are poverty right now
> Even my bench is poverty
> down from 355 to 315 for a single.
> 
> I miss lifting heavy shit


Bruh. This isn’t helping my dysmorphia either.

But I know many of you guys have been at it much longer with much greater discipline.

30, 5’10, 200lbs
B: 280 S: 435 D: 500


----------



## BrotherIron

silentlemon1011 said:


> This thread is making me want to quit my cut and slam a gram of Deca with Adrol on the side lol
> 
> All my lifts are poverty right now
> Even my bench is poverty
> down from 355 to 315 for a single.
> 
> I miss lifting heavy shit


You don't have to drug that hard to get solid numbers.


----------



## Valdosta

Noobie here, main goals bodybuilding, knee injury prevents squats. I don't use straps or belt or anything.
bench 245
deadlift 465
squat 0
bw 175


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Dnewell2004 said:


> 350 fail...getting closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


You unracked that easy, had it on the way down but then you lost tightness when you danced your feet back. I think you would have had that if you started with your feet back to begin with.


----------



## Yano

Ok , I got no shame in my game lol When I first started lifting again after the stroke I was moving a massive 95 Bench , an empty bar squat and a 135 deadlift. Two years later I'm sitting at 245 for Bench , 405 Squat , 435 conventional dead but its not the prettiest. Long way to go to get back where I was but it's coming along.


----------



## Dnewell2004

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> You unracked that easy, had it on the way down but then you lost tightness when you danced your feet back. I think you would have had that if you started with your feet back to begin with.


I know. I felt them move.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## silentlemon1011

dted23 said:


> Bruh. This isn’t helping my dysmorphia either.
> 
> But I know many of you guys have been at it much longer with much greater discipline.
> 
> 30, 5’10, 200lbs
> B: 280 S: 435 D: 500



My other numbers at peak are close to yours.
And that was at 240 lol
You actually got me beat by a solid stretch
I'm just w natural benches,
At one point my bench matched my Squat... which is not fucking okay lol


BrotherIron said:


> You don't have to drug that hard to get solid numbers.



Definitly dont
Mostly just joking around.

I typically dont go crazy on the gear
My best blasts are sub 1 gram total gear


----------



## wsmwannabe

Yano said:


> Ok , I got no shame in my game lol *When I first started lifting again after the stroke* I was moving a massive 95 Bench , an empty bar squat and a 135 deadlift. Two years later I'm sitting at 245 for Bench , 405 Squat , 435 conventional dead but its not the prettiest. Long way to go to get back where I was but it's coming along.


This is more impressive to me than a 2k total


----------



## Yano

wsmwannabe said:


> This is more impressive to me than a 2k total


Thanks man , i just got sick and tired of being sick and tired. Didn't want my  grand kids growing up just seeing me like a shell and hearing old stories. I have to do this.


----------



## Worf

Comp Best
Squat-578 in wraps
Bench-341
Deadlift-578

In training 
Squat-562 wraps
Bench -358
Deadlift-584

220 bw


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Worf said:


> Comp Best
> Squat-578 in wraps
> Bench-341
> Deadlift-578
> 
> In training
> Squat-562 wraps
> Bench -358
> Deadlift-584
> 
> 220 bw



WORF!! Ha. It's about time you got over here. Got the meso crew complete now.


----------



## Btcowboy

Ya glad to see you worf....

New addition to best 
500 DL this past Monday for  gym PR sumo


----------



## BrotherIron

Good to see we have some new blood in here to push everyone.


----------



## Worf

Powerlifter_500 said:


> WORF!! Ha. It's about time you got over here. Got the meso crew complete now.


What’s up Bud. So is meso totally dead now? I really didn’t get out of the powerlifting forum over there because it was such a shit show in some of those threads


----------



## Powerlifter_500

Worf said:


> What’s up Bud. So is meso totally dead now? I really didn’t get out of the powerlifting forum over there because it was such a shit show in some of those threads



I guess so. There isn't really anything interesting going on over there at the moment and most of the people that used to be decent members came here. I figured instead of just not posting anymore I'd just hop over here and it's been pretty good so far. Even more active PL group here


----------



## silentlemon1011

Worf said:


> What’s up Bud. So is meso totally dead now? I really didn’t get out of the powerlifting forum over there because it was such a shit show in some of those threads



Yeah Millard banned most of the guys who posted content and studies.


----------



## Worf

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yeah Millard banned most of the guys who posted content and studies.


That’s odd


----------



## Steeeve

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




601 raw. 9 weeks out.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 601 raw. 9 weeks out.



Solid form
solid lift
Nice long hold on the lockout, every judge on the planet is going to love that, great for the upper back too!
What's your weight class brother?


----------



## Steeeve

silentlemon1011 said:


> Solid form
> solid lift
> Nice long hold on the lockout, every judge on the planet is going to love that, great for the upper back too!
> What's your weight class brother?


Its been a long time since I took heavy singles on the deadlift bar. I ended up with some turbulence at lockout and had to do a long hold to show control. Im currently a 105 (231 lbs) prepping for my first untested meet at 110 (242 lbs) before dropping back to 100 (220 lbs) to pursue the elite and then international elite total


----------



## TomJ

Again, y'all making me want to get back into powerlifting. 









						Thomas Gennaro on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powe
					

Thomas Gennaro shared a post on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powerlifting #lifting #bodybuilding...




					www.instagram.com
				




Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve

TomJ said:


> Again, y'all making me want to get back into powerlifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Gennaro on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powe
> 
> 
> Thomas Gennaro shared a post on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powerlifting #lifting #bodybuilding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Daaaang daddy look at that most recent post!


----------



## TomJ

Steeeve said:


> Daaaang daddy look at that most recent post!


I gotta get this BB bs done with so I can go back to training heavy lol. 
But shit the girls like it so I guess it's a nice break from just a few dudes saying "nice lift bro" 


Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

TomJ said:


> Again, y'all making me want to get back into powerlifting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thomas Gennaro on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powe
> 
> 
> Thomas Gennaro shared a post on Instagram: "1% better every day.  595x5 top set from today's pull session. A new rep PR.  238 BW  Featuring my latest single, "yelling obnoxiously" find it on Spotify.  #deadlift #gym #fitness #fitnessmotivation #powerbuilding #powerlifting #lifting #bodybuilding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Get to it


----------



## lifter6973

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 601 raw. 9 weeks out.


Nice lift but looks like you are holding your breath.


----------



## Steeeve

lifter6973 said:


> Nice lift but looks like you are holding your breath.


Yep. Called the valsalva maneuver. Highly recommend you don't attempt to change your intra-abdominal pressure mid lift. Great way to have catastrophic outcomes.


----------



## silentlemon1011

lifter6973 said:


> Nice lift but looks like you are holding your breath.





Steeeve said:


> Yep. Called the valsalva maneuver. Highly recommend you don't attempt to change your intra-abdominal pressure mid lift. Great way to have catastrophic outcomes.



I also hold my breath on lifts
Great chance of passing out, or at least taking a knee after I set the weight down.
But I find I can maintain better rigidity and stiffness on the pull


----------



## Btcowboy

silentlemon1011 said:


> I also hold my breath on lifts
> Great chance of passing out, or at least taking a knee after I set the weight down.
> But I find I can maintain better rigidity and stiffness on the pull


In reality passing out is a sign of a great brace.


----------



## TomJ

Btcowboy said:


> In reality passing out is a sign of a great brace.


That and a popped blood vessel in your eye. 

That video I linked earlier left me with an out of season Halloween prop in my right eye. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy

TomJ said:


> That and a popped blood vessel in your eye.
> 
> That video I linked earlier left me with an out of season Halloween prop in my right eye.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Havent done that yet, a bloody nose and have had to take a knee


----------



## wsmwannabe

TomJ said:


> That and a popped blood vessel in your eye.
> 
> That video I linked earlier left me with an out of season Halloween prop in my right eye.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk





Btcowboy said:


> Havent done that yet, a bloody nose and have had to take a knee


I have had CSCR (central serous chorioretinopathy) twice now from heavy valsalva maneuvers, most recently in Mid-October. Basically you push so hard you push the fluid out of your eye and it ends up in between your eye wall and retina. This leaves you effectively blind until the fluid dissipates.


----------



## TomJ

wsmwannabe said:


> I have had CSCR (central serous chorioretinopathy) twice now from heavy valsalva maneuvers, most recently in Mid-October. Basically you push so hard you push the fluid out of your eye and it ends up in between your eye wall and retina. This leaves you effectively blind until the fluid dissipates.


Yikes, that's hardcore. I've never gotten a bloody nose, buy have popped some surface vessels in my face and arms, and twice now gotten the bloody eye. But it doesn't impact my vision at all

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sad to report I held my breath again. 175 kg/385 lb paused PR. Gonna have to take a stab at 400 here pretty soon in peak. 8 weeks out from the meet hope everyone is well









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Also stabbed at 617 and surprised myself. Hope to hit more during peaking phase


----------



## Btcowboy

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to report I held my breath again. 175 kg/385 lb paused PR. Gonna have to take a stab at 400 here pretty soon in peak. 8 weeks out from the meet hope everyone is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also stabbed at 617 and surprised myself. Hope to hit more during peaking phase


Hell ya


----------



## Dnewell2004

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad to report I held my breath again. 175 kg/385 lb paused PR. Gonna have to take a stab at 400 here pretty soon in peak. 8 weeks out from the meet hope everyone is well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also stabbed at 617 and surprised myself. Hope to hit more during peaking phase


Nice job!!! I've been incorporating pauses into my workouts. It's really helped out

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66

After 2 years of PIA injury (right rotator tear and impingement, and right knee partial-tear) I've patiently worked back up to these numbers that I tested with this past week. 

AUG of 2019 I was using the empty bar and starting over. (And didn't move up for months).
Started to slowly add baby-weight as I healed up.

*Tested this past SUN:*

B - 315 raw, w/ a pause.
SQ - 425 x 3, deep with pause at bottom. (Felt easy and felt I could go up a bit here, used wraps).
DL - 485 (raw)

Bodyweight is 205 lbs.

My main goal at age 55 is to keep (or not lose) strength. (AS much as possible). TRT only...

But if I can go up a bit, I'm also happy with that. (while also not re-injuring).


----------



## lifter6973

Rot-Iron66 said:


> After 2 years of PIA injury (right rotator tear and impingement, and right knee partial-tear) I've patiently worked back up to these numbers that I tested with this past week.
> 
> AUG of 2019 I was using the empty bar and starting over. (And didn't move up for months).
> Started to slowly add baby-weight as I healed up.
> 
> *Tested this past SUN:*
> 
> B - 315 raw, w/ a pause.
> SQ - 425 x 3, deep with pause at bottom. (Felt easy and felt I could go up a bit here, used wraps).
> DL - 485 (raw)
> 
> Bodyweight is 205 lbs.
> 
> My main goal at age 55 is to keep (or not lose) strength. (AS much as possible). TRT only...
> 
> But if I can go up a bit, I'm also happy with that. (while also not re-injuring).


Good stuff.  Is your picture recent? Really good shape for your age if so.  Kudos for not giving up. I was same way after a tricep tendon tear. I couldn't even bench the bar. Worked back up but never fully gained where I was before (about 5% short).

I had to give up things like heavy squats, dead lifts and power cleans due to my chronic back issues. I can do other things for my legs but I find in my 40's now that I am getting much more limited on what my body will tolerate.

I pretty much agree with your current approach. TRT and just maintain the strength you currently have. If you bump up some, that is a bonus.

PS - How come no one on here ever talks about power cleans?  IMO that is one of the best lifts out there if form is accurate.


----------



## lifter6973

Dnewell2004 said:


> Nice job!!! I've been incorporating pauses into my workouts. It's really helped out
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Yeah, most competitions you have to pause for a few seconds so it is good to work those pauses in the routine.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

lifter6973 said:


> Good stuff.  Is your picture recent? Really good shape for your age if so.  Kudos for not giving up. I was same way after a tricep tendon tear. I couldn't even bench the bar. Worked back up but never fully gained where I was before (about 5% short).
> 
> I had to give up things like heavy squats, dead lifts and power cleans due to my chronic back issues. I can do other things for my legs but I find in my 40's now that I am getting much more limited on what my body will tolerate.
> 
> I pretty much agree with your current approach. TRT and just maintain the strength you currently have. If you bump up some, that is a bonus.
> 
> PS - How come no one on here ever talks about power cleans?  IMO that is one of the best lifts out there if form is accurate.


Thx Lifter, pic is recent, I took this one yesterday to include in a thread Snake started. Wife and I did power-cleans/hang-cleans for years. I may go back to doing them now that knee is better. Helps w/ conditioning.

I also like to include Over-Head presses, so I normally base my training around 9aht I call) the Big-4...


----------



## Skullcrusher

The amount of weight mostly only matters in a powerlifting competition.

Otherwise to me it feels like ego lifting which can be hell on shoulders and hips when you get older.

Although it is important to challenge ourselves, I would much rather do it with higher reps.

I started out not being able to lift more than 50 lbs on any lift. Now I am 50 years old.

With that being said...

Bench Press - 192.5 lbs x 5
OHP - 92.5 lbs x 5
Rack Pull - 265 lbs - 3 x 8
Squat - 255 lbs - 5 x 8

With the amount of abuse I put my body through for decades I am surprised at what I can do today.

Although my numbers pale in comparison to most of you, I am still proud of my progress so far.


----------



## BrotherIron

Skullcrusher said:


> The amount of weight mostly only matters in a powerlifting competition.
> 
> Otherwise it is ego lifting which can be hell on shoulders and hips when you get older.
> 
> Although it is important to challenge ourselves, I would much rather do it with higher reps.
> 
> I started out not being able to lift more than 50 lbs on any lift. Now I am 50 years old.
> 
> With that being said...
> 
> Bench Press - 192.5 lbs x 5
> OHP - 92.5 lbs x 5
> Rack Pull - 265 lbs - 3 x 8
> Squat - 255 lbs - 5 x 8
> 
> With the amount of abuse I put my body through for decades I am surprised at what I can do today.
> 
> Although my numbers pale in comparison to most of you, I am still proud of my progress so far.



As we age, it's smart to utilize supportive equipment so we can keep training and keep the wear and tear down to a degree. Sleeves for elbows and knees. Hell, even loose-fitting briefs help when squatting and pulling. These are not means of cheating.  

Let me repeat that for the 100% raw zealots... supportive gear is NOT cheating.  It's a way to allow us older lifters to keep doing what we love.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

I don't agree that all heavy lifting is "ego-lifting" Especially those who dont have an ego.. And especially those who really enjoy it, enjoy challenging themselves, and have been doing it (that way) for decades. Its just fun to me. Where I may see some who do cables all day, high-reps, pumping etc... (I'm not a fan).

Its not for me, but for those who enjoy it, have at it...
Ove always been a fan of old-school Powerlifting (70's / 80's) over bodybuilding, so that is how Ive always trained...

The spine-snapping Noobs pulling horrific deadlifts for YT and IG, yeah, I can agree there. All ego, not much muscle or brains...


----------



## Skullcrusher

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I don't agree that all heavy lifting is "ego-lifting" Especially those who dont have an ego.. And especially those who really enjoy it, enjoy challenging themselves, and have been doing it (that way) for decades. Its just fun to me. Where I may see some who do cables all day, high-reps, pumping etc... (I'm not a fan).
> 
> Its not for me, but for those who enjoy it, have at it...
> Ove always been a fan of old-school Powerlifting (70's / 80's) over bodybuilding, so that is how Ive always trained...
> 
> The spine-snapping Noobs pulling horrific deadlifts for YT and IG, yeah, I can agree there. All ego, not much muscle or brains...


If it works for you that is all that matters.

I can lift heavy for a few reps and not get shit out of it, set ends too fast.

I just feel more benefit from working my muscles longer with higher reps.

Can feel the lactic acid burn after a good pump. Love that shit!


----------



## Dnewell2004

Skullcrusher said:


> The amount of weight mostly only matters in a powerlifting competition.
> 
> Otherwise it is ego lifting which can be hell on shoulders and hips when you get older.
> 
> Although it is important to challenge ourselves, I would much rather do it with higher reps.
> 
> I started out not being able to lift more than 50 lbs on any lift. Now I am 50 years old.
> 
> With that being said...
> 
> Bench Press - 192.5 lbs x 5
> OHP - 92.5 lbs x 5
> Rack Pull - 265 lbs - 3 x 8
> Squat - 255 lbs - 5 x 8
> 
> With the amount of abuse I put my body through for decades I am surprised at what I can do today.
> 
> Although my numbers pale in comparison to most of you, I am still proud of my progress so far.


You should be proud of your numbers because in the end it doesn't matter what I think or what rot thinks or anyone else. It matters what you think and if at the end of the workout you walk out proud of what you did that day then you did what you needed done.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrotherIron

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I don't agree that all heavy lifting is "ego-lifting" Especially those who dont have an ego.. And especially those who really enjoy it, enjoy challenging themselves, and have been doing it (that way) for decades. Its just fun to me. Where I may see some who do cables all day, high-reps, pumping etc... (I'm not a fan).
> 
> Its not for me, but for those who enjoy it, have at it...
> Ove always been a fan of old-school Powerlifting (70's / 80's) over bodybuilding, so that is how Ive always trained...
> 
> The spine-snapping Noobs pulling horrific deadlifts for YT and IG, yeah, I can agree there. All ego, not much muscle or brains...



I can get behind this 10000%. 

I can't for the life of me enjoy lifting unless the bar is bending. I've trained that way for 20+ years and I'll keep doing it as long as my body allows. I have to be smart in my training, but I see no reason not to push myself and for me that means 45's stacked on each side of the bar be it squats or pulls.


----------



## Yano

Well as of this week
 Bench  290
                                      Squat 405 - havent tried to pr this is quite a while that's the old.
                                      DL 450
Totals 1145 now .... it was 1085 when I met you all in August. I can't thank you enough for all you've helped me to learn. All of you. This place is magical.


----------



## Test_subject

These are my current lifts. I used to be stronger but COVID shut down the gyms here for a long ass time and I got a bit soft.  The story of most of our lives I’m sure.  

Squat: 500ish?  Not sure because I don’t max out.  Most recently I did 405 x 8

Front squat: 390

Bench: 365

OHP: 265

Deadlift: 515 x 2

Body weight: 235-240 lbs


----------



## Dnewell2004

When I first joined these forums I was scared of being one of the weaker guys. But after being here I kind of fall in line. And that's not a shot at anyone. We all start somewhere and we all have different goals. I'm not a powerlifter and I'm not a bodybuilder. I just like pushing plates.

Squat 425
Bench 355
Dead 455

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Skullcrusher said:


> If it works for you that is all that matters.
> 
> I can lift heavy for a few reps and not get shit out of it, set ends too fast.
> 
> I just feel more benefit from working my muscles longer with higher reps.
> 
> Can feel the lactic acid burn after a good pump. Love that shit!


Yup, I also like high reps for certain things (machines, isolation, cables, etc).

I like to do both. And if someone is maxing out daily, yeah, they are doing things wrong.
I like to follow a progression for my big-lifts (like 5/3/1) and do higher reps on the assistance or BB stuff.

A sample workout might look like:

Bench - 5 sets of 5 (heavy) where the last set I might only get 3-4 reps.
D-Bell Bench - 5 sets of 8-12 reps
Close Grip Bench - 5 sets of 8-12 reps
Pec-Deck - 5 Sets of 20 reps

For me what has built the most muscle has been multi-joint stuff (heavy SQ's, etc) with some higher rep stuff mixed in.

The guys at the gym just doing cables-only, high reps and zero strength training, all look as they did 10 years ago.  Its good to mix things up...


----------



## GhostPenguin

*in pounds*

Bench - 275 
Squat - 445 (505x4 box squat)
Deadlift - 500 (sumo)


----------



## Btcowboy

I guess I can update my numbers

Gym
Deadlift 500 and 535 with chains new PRs
Squat still 385 raw 405 wrapped 
Bench 285x2 was close on 300 bit spotter helped a bit

Meet
Deadlift 501 but metric equivalent 
Squat 275 metric equivalent light due to torn hamstring 
Bench 265 metric equivalent pressed 285 but red light said I sunk bar before pressing


----------



## Skullcrusher

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup, I also like high reps for certain things (machines, isolation, cables, etc).
> 
> I like to do both. And if someone is maxing out daily, yeah, they are doing things wrong.
> I like to follow a progression for my big-lifts (like 5/3/1) and do higher reps on the assistance or BB stuff.
> 
> A sample workout might look like:
> 
> Bench - 5 sets of 5 (heavy) where the last set I might only get 3-4 reps.
> D-Bell Bench - 5 sets of 8-12 reps
> Close Grip Bench - 5 sets of 8-12 reps
> Pec-Deck - 5 Sets of 20 reps
> 
> For me what has built the most muscle has been multi-joint stuff (heavy SQ's, etc) with some higher rep stuff mixed in.
> 
> The guys at the gym just doing cables-only, high reps and zero strength training, all look as they did 10 years ago.  Its good to mix things up...


There are some exceptions for me too.

Like I think high rep deadlifts are kind of retarded unless they are single leg with db's or something.

Squats are funny because I feel benefit from both heavy/low reps and lighter/high reps. But higher reps feel a little better.

Bench Press I feel more benefit from DB Bench Press higher reps than BB but I still feel some benefit from going heavy on BB. I like doing iso holds in stretch position with DB's better than flies.

But yeah I agree it is good to mix it up. In general though, sets of 20+ reps seem to benefit my muscles the most. I have no idea why. I wish I was more like everyone else who can benefit from 8-12. Will probably do some kind of periodization though.

As far as sets, I have done 4 sets per lift but never 5. It's a matter of having energy to finish the workout for me. I can handle about 15-20 sets per workout with strong coffee and pre-workout before I start to lose steam. I may try to go back to taking some strong Vitamin C cuz I think my energy level was the best when I did that.

I'll figure it out!


----------



## PZT

475/255/455 lol

but gonna try get these back up to close to my all time maxes

515/340/505 by end of winter would be nice. The bench is the only one that is going to be hard


----------



## silentlemon1011

Rot-Iron66 said:


> After 2 years of PIA injury (right rotator tear and impingement, and right knee partial-tear) I've patiently worked back up to these numbers that I tested with this past week.
> 
> AUG of 2019 I was using the empty bar and starting over. (And didn't move up for months).
> Started to slowly add baby-weight as I healed up.
> 
> *Tested this past SUN:*
> 
> B - 315 raw, w/ a pause.
> SQ - 425 x 3, deep with pause at bottom. (Felt easy and felt I could go up a bit here, used wraps).
> DL - 485 (raw)
> 
> Bodyweight is 205 lbs.
> 
> My main goal at age 55 is to keep (or not lose) strength. (AS much as possible). TRT only...
> 
> But if I can go up a bit, I'm also happy with that. (while also not re-injuring).


Looking and lifting well
Very respectable total there, 
Especially a guy that could easily cut to sub 200 for a meet.... not saying you would... but a 3 plate bench at Grand Master at sub 200 is definitly something to be proud of.


Rot-Iron66 said:


> Thx Lifter, pic is recent, I took this one yesterday to include in a thread Snake started. Wife and I did power-cleans/hang-cleans for years. I may go back to doing them now that knee is better. Helps w/ conditioning.
> 
> I also like to include Over-Head presses, so I normally base my training around 9aht I call) the Big-4...



Fuck cleans etc
Way too hard on my back
I've tried Olympic, just leads to me getting hurt lmao
My training partner loves olmypic, so he always chirps me for my parallel squats
Hes ATG all day all night, with a respectable number too


BrotherIron said:


> As we age, it's smart to utilize supportive equipment so we can keep training and keep the wear and tear down to a degree. Sleeves for elbows and knees. Hell, even loose-fitting briefs help when squatting and pulling. These are not means of cheating.
> 
> Let me repeat that for the 100% raw zealots... supportive gear is NOT cheating.  It's a way to allow us older lifters to keep doing what we love.



I don't see a single fucking reason not to train 99% of your lifts with gear
I dint even get under the bar (Bench or squat) without knee or elbow sleeves, period.
I'll even belt up unless I'm hitting chest hypertrophy on a CNS rest period.


Test_subject said:


> These are my current lifts. I used to be stronger but COVID shut down the gyms here for a long ass time and I got a bit soft.  The story of most of our lives I’m sure.
> 
> Squat: 500ish?  Not sure because I don’t max out.  Most recently I did 405 x 8
> 
> Front squat: 390
> 
> Bench: 365
> 
> OHP: 265
> 
> Deadlift: 515 x 2
> 
> Body weight: 235-240 lbs


Your fucking front squat lol
Bigger than my current squat lmao


Current Numbers at 215-220
Current Injuries : Torn Gluteus Maximus and Medius
Herniated disk in my lower back

The rest like 20% Tear ACL and torn cuff ETC are all old and dont stop me even a little.

Bench 365, 
I hit 345 for a triple the other day, so a bit weak, I'll be aiming for a 335×6 or 7 in a weeks time, 
Maybe I'll try for 370 or 375 next month as training allows it.

Squat 315 for 8 to 10
With the torn glute, I'm having a hard time building up PT says another 4 months before I'm ready to get back into the 400s and make my final push for an above 500 squat, 
If all goes well after a round of high GH/BPC157/TB500 I'm hoping to reclaim my max this year and push to 500 the winter of 2022

DL 135lbs
Cant DL
Too fucked, I just hit 1 or 2 plates to keep in practice infamy form until I'm healed... I was never a big DLr anyways, so all good
Currently Rack pulling 5x5 or 5x8 with 495 just to keep upper back strength.
But it's an uphill battle right now to go higher
With the reduced DL programming my grip is down to a paltry 435 in a hook grip, havnt tried mix.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> Your fucking front squat lol
> Bigger than my current squat lmao


I was getting back up close to my PR. I hit 390 for a single pretty smoothly — I could probably do an even 400, but I want to be able to hit 385 for a double before I put more weight on the bar. 

…aaaaand now the fucking gyms are closed. 

You’ll get your squat and DL back. Just don’t go crazy and tear your ass again.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Test_subject said:


> I was getting back up close to my PR. I hit 390 for a single pretty smoothly — I could probably do an even 400, but I want to be able to hit 385 for a double before I put more weight on the bar.
> 
> …aaaaand now the fucking gyms are closed.
> 
> You’ll get your squat and DL back. Just don’t go crazy and tear your ass again.



Office gym is my shit.
Yeah, I dont even think about a 1RM ayyenot until the calculator says i have it.
So if my goal is 365 and i need to hit 355 for a triple....
I'll hit 355 for a Quad
Then make the 1RM attempt
Even then, I've failed PR attempts in the past, just like everyone else... even after being super cautious


----------



## Achillesking

Close grip bench haven't done normal grip in years  530  raw 
Squat 600 raw 
Deadlift I use straps because I have the grip strength of a infant girl so it don't matter


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> Close grip bench haven't done normal grip in years  530  raw
> Squat 600 raw
> Deadlift I use straps because I have the grip strength of a infant girl so it don't matter



530 raw
Jesus christ


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> 530 raw
> Jesus christ


Short arms big chests great for bench didn't bode so well in my bodybuilding career tho 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BrotherIron

Last week and this week (not PR's but the most I've lifted in 4months).

Conv. Pull 485x3, belt
Back Squat 495x3, sleeves & belt


----------



## Achillesking

BrotherIron said:


> Last week and this week (not PR's but the most I've lifted in 4months).
> 
> Conv. Pull 485x3, belt
> Back Squat 495x3, sleeves & belt


Awesome bro


----------



## Steeeve

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Managed 628 at a charity event (deadlift only) over the weekend. Heres my third attempt with 285kg/628 lbs. 5 or 6 weeks out from full power meet. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Made it look easy!

Sick pull...


----------



## Achillesking

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed 628 at a charity event (deadlift only) over the weekend. Heres my third attempt with 285kg/628 lbs. 5 or 6 weeks out from full power meet. Hope everyone is well.


Nice brother


----------



## Dnewell2004

335 bench with pause. First time trying this heavy of a pause. I got 355 touch and go with no bounce off the chest









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Dnewell2004 said:


> 335 bench with pause. First time trying this heavy of a pause. I got 355 touch and go with no bounce off the chest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


That's a good lift and congratulations on it.

I realize it's unsolicited but two tips that might help. 

1) your hand placement appears to be too close, which is fine as long as that's comfortable for you. Your elbows should form right angles at the bottom, which they don't with your current hand placement, so you can try moving your hands out gradually 1/2 a finger width at a time. That will use more chest/back muscle and less triceps (closer grip is more triceps). If it's comfortable for you then no big deal.

2) Dig your shoulder blades and traps into the bench. I imagine that I'm using my shoulder blades to grab the bench and I use my leg drive to press my traps back into the bench toward the spotter. This gets your arch closer to a decline angle and if you ever did decline bench you know you can press a little more at that angle.  

Just minor technique suggestions. The strength is definitely there. Nice job.


----------



## Dnewell2004

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's a good lift and congratulations on it.
> 
> I realize it's unsolicited but two tips that might help.
> 
> 1) your hand placement appears to be too close, which is fine as long as that's comfortable for you. Your elbows should form right angles at the bottom, which they don't with your current hand placement, so you can try moving your hands out gradually 1/2 a finger width at a time. That will use more chest/back muscle and less triceps (closer grip is more triceps). If it's comfortable for you then no big deal.
> 
> 2) Dig your shoulder blades and traps into the bench. I imagine that I'm using my shoulder blades to grab the bench and I use my leg drive to press my traps back into the bench toward the spotter. This gets your arch closer to a decline angle and if you ever did decline bench you know you can press a little more at that angle.
> 
> Just minor technique suggestions. The strength is definitely there. Nice job.


All good.

If I go wider I get major shoulder pain. And I try and dig my should blades in but I haven't figured it out yet. Been working on that for years lol. They never stay. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed 628 at a charity event (deadlift only) over the weekend. Heres my third attempt with 285kg/628 lbs. 5 or 6 weeks out from full power meet. Hope everyone is well.


Nice lift. You made it look easy.


----------



## Metalhead1

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> That's a good lift and congratulations on it.
> 
> I realize it's unsolicited but two tips that might help.
> 
> 1) your hand placement appears to be too close, which is fine as long as that's comfortable for you. Your elbows should form right angles at the bottom, which they don't with your current hand placement, so you can try moving your hands out gradually 1/2 a finger width at a time. That will use more chest/back muscle and less triceps (closer grip is more triceps). If it's comfortable for you then no big deal.
> 
> 2) Dig your shoulder blades and traps into the bench. I imagine that I'm using my shoulder blades to grab the bench and I use my leg drive to press my traps back into the bench toward the spotter. This gets your arch closer to a decline angle and if you ever did decline bench you know you can press a little more at that angle.
> 
> Just minor technique suggestions. The strength is definitely there. Nice job.


Good points. 

one thing I would add is lower the pin height just a notch if you can. This will allow you to get your shoulders and upper back tight and stay tight once you unrack.

Once you unracked, with the pin height that high, your upper back went flat. Good lift and keep pushing


----------



## Steeeve

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Still after it. Last heavy pull of this prep for a PR with 290 kg/639 lb. Got a little forward but she went. 2 weeks out with my last heavy bench day in a couple days


----------



## Steeeve

Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Managed 180 kg/397 lb with a clean pause for my last heavy bench day. 9 days out now. Hope everyone is well


----------



## lifter6973

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed 180 kg/397 lb with a clean pause for my last heavy bench day. 9 days out now. Hope everyone is well


very nice.  Are you allowed to use elbow sleeves? They might help add a bit more.


----------



## Yano

Steeeve said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streamable.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Managed 180 kg/397 lb with a clean pause for my last heavy bench day. 9 days out now. Hope everyone is well


----------



## BrotherIron

Hit @ 240. Goal is to get back to high 5's at this smaller version of myself. Not bad for a 42yo running just some TRT. 

Back Squat~ 515x2 for sleeves/ belt
Conv. Deadlift~ 495x2 belt/ hook grip


----------



## Steeeve

lifter6973 said:


> very nice.  Are you allowed to use elbow sleeves? They might help add a bit more.


Elbow sleeves and wraps are illegal in raw, at least in the feds I'm aware of


----------



## BRICKS

Don't max, makes no sense for hypertrophy, so no current max. Best lifts on big 3:

Squat 7x500 (at 54 years old)
Bench 10x365
Deadlift 2x575 (have not dead lifted in at least 30 years)


----------



## Jmassive101

Best 275lb class numbers 
738.5 Squat
501 bench in Comp 515 in gym
635 deadlift
Best 242lb class numbers
650 squat
479 Bench
615 Dead

All raw lifts (sleeves, belt, wristwraps)


----------



## FlyingPapaya

345/265/440
209 bw with wrist wraps and belt.


----------



## BrotherIron

BrotherIron said:


> Hit @ 240. Goal is to get back to high 5's at this smaller version of myself. Not bad for a 42yo running just some TRT.
> 
> Back Squat~ 515x2 for sleeves/ belt
> Conv. Deadlift~ 495x2 belt/ hook grip


I ended up doing a bit better before the reset on my numbers and at a lower bodyweight:

bodyweight: 235
Dead~ 500x2
Squat 525x2 (walked out, knee sleeves)

I'm actually pretty happy with how this block went. Still working on getting to the mid 5's at this new lower bodyweight and don't plan on going any lower than 235.


----------



## TeddyBear

BrotherIron said:


> I ended up doing a bit better before the reset on my numbers and at a lower bodyweight:
> 
> bodyweight: 235
> Dead~ 500x2
> Squat 525x2 (walked out, knee sleeves)
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with how this block went. Still working on getting to the mid 5's at this new lower bodyweight and don't plan on going any lower than 235.


Killer squat!!!


----------



## thighsnotquads

Mine are pretty weak sauce: 145x2 bench, 275x2 squat, 275x2 dead @155-160ish lbs body weight. Goal is to get back to my all-time PRs - 175x1 bench, 305x1 squat, 315x1 dead @150ish lbs body weight. HIGHLY UNLIKELY, but it's a fun goal to chase.


----------



## Bennybuttons09

BrotherIron said:


> What's everyone's current PR's for the Big 3 (Squat/Bench/Deadlift) and at what weight?  Also, are the lifts equipped, raw, etc...
> 
> These aren't lifetime PR's but what you've hit recently, within the last 6 months.
> 
> For me at 242lbs (raw w/ wraps):
> 535 Squat w/ wraps for a single
> 505 Squat w/ sleeves for a single
> 245+75lbs chain Bench for a double
> 495 Conventional Deadlift for a single
> 
> Looking to add at least 50lbs to each lift within the next 5 months.  Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> So... post them up and let's motivate each other to push harder and blast through these goals...


Gym- S 425/B/295/D 495 @ 190-195 
Meet- S- 405/B 275/ D 475 @ 181

Have not tested a max in 2 years. Moved away from it a bit, recently did 3x5  with 315 on squat and barely completed it so I'm not my strongest.


----------



## Yano

New Numbers since the last run. 
Bench 305
Box Squat with SSB - 500 
Deadlift 515


----------



## Skullcrusher

Closest to big 3...

Trap Bar Deadlift = 310 lbs x 1
BB Squat = 305 lbs x 5
BB Bench Press = 205 lbs x 5

Some of my other PR's...

Trap Bar Shrug = 200 lbs x 25
Leg Extension = 190 lbs x 10
DB Bench Press = 140 lbs x 5
EZ Bar Curl = 115 lbs x 5
Leg Curl = 115 lbs x 5
BB Seated Behind Neck Press = 105 lbs x 5
V-Bar Triceps Pushdown = 100 lbs x 5
DB Kickback = 90 lbs x 5

Not _too _bad for a 50 year old guy who could only lift 50 lbs less than 3 years ago.

July 2022 will make 3 years for me.

I need a chiropractor and more plates!!


----------



## silentlemon1011

Skullcrusher said:


> Closest to big 3...
> 
> Trap Bar Deadlift = 310 lbs x 1
> BB Squat = 305 lbs x 5
> BB Bench Press = 205 lbs x 5
> 
> Some of my other PR's...
> 
> Trap Bar Shrug = 200 lbs x 25
> Leg Extension = 190 lbs x 10
> DB Bench Press = 140 lbs x 5
> EZ Bar Curl = 115 lbs x 5
> Leg Curl = 115 lbs x 5
> BB Seated Behind Neck Press = 105 lbs x 5
> V-Bar Triceps Pushdown = 100 lbs x 5
> DB Kickback = 90 lbs x 5
> 
> Not _too _bad for a 50 year old guy who could only lift 50 lbs less than 3 years ago.
> 
> July 2022 will make 3 years for me.
> 
> I need a chiropractor and more plates!!



Takes time man
Ive only been back at it for 4 years, still in a world of pain, to be honest, AAS pretty much saved my life lol

What happened before that?


----------



## Butch_C

Current BW 228
Deadlift w/belt 475#
Squat w/belt 525#
Bench 250#


----------



## Skullcrusher

silentlemon1011 said:


> What happened before that?


Not sure what you are asking...


----------



## silentlemon1011

Skullcrusher said:


> Not sure what you are asking...



Just got into lifting 3 years ago?
Or back to it after injury?


----------



## Skullcrusher

silentlemon1011 said:


> Just got into lifting 3 years ago?
> Or back to it after injury?


Well I lifted as a teenager (max 114 lbs standard weights with bench).

Then in my 20's at ASU I used all the Nautilus machines.

Nothing else in between. 

Body had plenty of time to turn to shit, especially once I hit my 40's.


----------



## BrotherIron

dted23 said:


> Killer squat!!!


I will soon have access to a monolift so planning on really pushing this. Want to get back to 585 at this lower weight. It'll take some time as I'm no longer wrapping my knees.


----------



## supreme666leader

Trap bar deadlift 600. 550 for 2 could.do more reps but lose grip. All done with chalk.

Bench ive done 335 for 12 not sure of max but guess somewhere in 400s. Also did 305 for on incline.

Dont do squats so Dont know.

At 185lbs. Up to 189lb now


----------



## Superman

Currently

Bench
325 with 43 lbs chain
400 with slingshot

Squat

390 with wraps

Deadlift unknown but I'll go with 270 I was doing strict bent over barbell rows with that the other day.

Just got back into training a couple months ago. Hopefully I will get some drastic improvements.


----------



## PZT

This log reminds me it’s been too long since I squared


----------



## PZT

Adrenolin said:


> Front squats (high bar, narrow stance)
> 405x20


What’s a your low bar front squat?


----------



## Adrenolin

PZT said:


> What’s a your low bar front squat?


It should have read Front/Back Squats. I don't do low bar back squats anymore due to poor flexibility in my shoulders... it's too hard to hold the bar in place.


----------



## silentlemon1011

Adrenolin said:


> It should have read Front/Back Squats. I don't do low bar back squats anymore due to poor flexibility in my shoulders



I GUESS you could say low bar front squat for Zerchers lol


----------



## Adrenolin

silentlemon1011 said:


> I GUESS you could say low bar front squat for Zerchers lol


Helllll no... I couldn't imagine they pain in my forearms trying to hold 405 like that


----------



## silentlemon1011

Adrenolin said:


> Helllll no... I couldn't imagine they pain in my forearms trying to hold 405 like that



lol, i coulsnt even get much iff the ground for zerchers, thats a hard no


----------



## PZT

Adrenolin said:


> It should have read Front/Back Squats. I don't do low bar back squats anymore due to poor flexibility in my shoulders... it's too hard to hold the bar in place.


I was just messing


----------



## PZT

silentlemon1011 said:


> lol, i coulsnt even get much iff the ground for zerchers, thats a hard no


Went for a 415x1 front one time and lost back tightness caught in a zercher on the way up long time ago. I don’t think I did a front squat for a year after that lol. @Adrenolin doing 405 like he does is nuts. I finally did 425x1 last year. His upper back must be unbreakable lol


----------



## silentlemon1011

PZT said:


> Went for a 415x1 front one time and lost back tightness caught in a zercher on the way up long time ago. I don’t think I did a front squat for a year after that lol. @Adrenolin doing 405 like he does is nuts. I finally did 425x1 last year. His upper back must be unbreakable lol



I cant even fathom a 4 plate front squat
Sure, even injured right now.. ill back squat it, but front?
No way in hell.

I wouldnt do a front squat for a long time after catxhing that either.
I had to bail with 375 on bench a few weeks back, im still a bit shaky without a spotter llmao


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> I cant even fathom a 4 plate front squat
> Sure, even injured right now.. ill back squat it, but front?
> No way in hell.
> 
> I wouldnt do a front squat for a long time after catxhing that either.
> I had to bail with 375 on bench a few weeks back, im still a bit shaky without a spotter llmao


I'll be your spotter


----------



## PZT

Achillesking said:


> I'll be your spotter


Ill be da caboose


----------



## wsmwannabe

wsmwannabe said:


> First of all, sounds like there’s some pretty respectable lifters in this thread.
> 
> My stats: 73” and 233 lbs
> 
> Current lifts as of today? I fucked myself up pretty bad this last weekend so probably something like:
> 
> SSB Squat 220
> Bench 95
> DL 315 (whatever I could do with just one hand and a lifting strap on that hand)
> 
> Prior to last weekend (ball park numbers since I don’t train S or B too often:
> 
> 550
> 400
> 650


Recent maxes, within the last 2-3 weeks:

Squat: 485x2 on cambered bar (RPE8)
Bench: 355x2 (RPE8)
Deadlift: 575x2 on an axle bar (RPE9)


----------



## Steeeve

675 raw @ 230 bodyweight. 700 is going down on Sunday.


----------



## Test_subject

silentlemon1011 said:


> I cant even fathom a 4 plate front squat


----------



## Butch_C

New current
235 body weight 

565 squat
495 deadlift 
275 bench


----------



## silentlemon1011

Butch_C said:


> New current
> 235 body weight
> 
> 565 squat
> 495 deadlift
> 275 bench



Thats a big weight difference between your DL and Squat
Dont see squat specialists too often, i know a few though


----------



## Butch_C

silentlemon1011 said:


> Thats a big weight difference between your DL and Squat
> Dont see squat specialists too often, i know a few though


It is.  I know. Guys i lift with say it's in my head. I hurt my lower back about 18 months ago and if everything doesn't feel right now I just drop it.

Edit
I'm an old bastard with issues that affect connective tissue. I take too long to heal and injure easily.  I am also stubborn and keep trying to prove doctors wrong. They tell me lifting is dangerous. Yeah well so is sitting on the couch eating non stop..


----------



## silentlemon1011

Butch_C said:


> It is.  I know. Guys i lift with say it's in my head. I hurt my lower back about 18 months ago and if everything doesn't feel right now I just drop it.
> 
> Edit
> I'm an old bastard with issues that affect connective tissue. I take too long to heal and injure easily.  I am also stubborn and keep trying to prove doctors wrong. They tell me lifting is dangerous. Yeah well so is sitting on the couch eating non stop..



Makes sense for sure.
yeaj fuck their opinions
Id rwther go down lifting some shit thab sit around and be fat too lol


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Makes sense for sure.
> yeaj fuck their opinions
> Id rwther go down lifting some shit thab sit around and be fat too lol


What's happens if you lift some shit and your fat


----------



## lifter6973

Achillesking said:


> What's happens if you lift some shit and your fat


well then you tell everyone you are a strongman


----------



## Achillesking

lifter6973 said:


> well then you tell everyone you are a strongman


Lol very true


----------



## silentlemon1011

Achillesking said:


> What's happens if you lift some shit and your fat



Better being a fat beast than a skinny slob

tbh
If i had a choice between fat and strong, or swole and weak
Im taking strong everytime


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Better being a fat beast than a skinny slob
> 
> tbh
> If i had a choice between fat and strong, or swole and weak
> Im taking strong everytime


I agree 200%


----------



## Achillesking

silentlemon1011 said:


> Better being a fat beast than a skinny slob
> 
> tbh
> If i had a choice between fat and strong, or swole and weak
> Im taking strong everytime


Also Fat is subjective in my opinion


----------



## PZT

How swole and weak doh?


----------

